# comets



## google

hai 
i haff 2 comet goldffish. i male and 1 female. is breeding easy? and how often?

thnx


----------



## hogan

breeding comets is not very easy or for the beginner, you need usually big pools, and perfect water conditions


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Perhaps most important, you need to simulate natural conditions outdoors. By this, I mean sudden spikes in warmer temperatures (preferably both air and water temps increase). This makes breeding indoors that much more difficult. It is possible, just very hard for beginners (as hogan mentioned). They need space, and a natural environment ideally.

NOTE: breeding of goldfish almost always happens in the warming months of May, June, and even July - depending on the region.


----------



## fishgfish

They Breed around Spring time. its rare to have a pair spawn, most of the time you would need a larger group. I have bred them in a 140gallon stock plastic stock vat. 4males to 6females. Layer the bottom with a pastic screen, so the eggs fall down under it.After spawning I took the parents out, did a waterchange and added some methaline blue. thats it.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

They are very easily bred in ponds... aquariums are a whole other issue.


----------



## Damon

Just out of curiosity, how big is your aquarium?


----------



## google

3 gallon/15L


----------



## fishgfish

3gallon tank will not be big enough to keep them. coments get mature at around 4" at least. 3gallon tank is too small to keep them in. don't worry about breeding them, just get a larger tank so you can keep them alive.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Actually, comets should get at least 10 inches, and can easily surpass a foot in length. Look for a 50-gallon tank (minimum) for these two fish, and if you cannot provide that than the fish would probably be better off returned to the LFS.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Breeding comets in a 3 gallon tank is like trying to breed two male bettas.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Well at that point, I'd say the priorities should be just keeping them alive, forget about breeding them! :|


----------



## Cichlid Man

Yeah, if you want to keep goldfish, best have at least a 20g tank.
If you want to breed fish and also can't afford to have a large tank, then platies, mollies, guppies, and swordtails are for you.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Just so the poster can see, here is a full grown comet... he is about 12-13 inches.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Is he 12-13 iches including the tail, I mean that tails got to be at least 4 inches itself. :lol:


----------



## osteoporoosi

here's a good pick of a full-grown goldfish, comets stay a bit smaller.
http://www.ifs.tas.gov.au/fact_sheets/ornamental goldfish.jpg

i wouldn't keep any kind of fish in a 3 gallon "tank".
A group of goldfish need at least a 110 gallon tank.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

No, the 13-incher is excluding the tail.

Comets/commons/etc are all supposed to reach about a foot in length, some are slightly smaller and some are a little larger than that. The bottom line is, a 3-gallon bowl simply won't work.


----------



## Fish n chips

The bottom line is, a 3-gallon bowl simply won't work. [/quote]




I agree :|


----------



## blb

Nice pic! Is that your fish? I rescued a comet from a friend in oct. She had it and 3 fancies in a 1 gallon bowl. The comet is now in a 10 gallon and has grown from 2" to 5" since then! It is going into a friends' pond as soon as it gets warmer. Please get a bigger tank for your goldfish. They grow really big and produce large amounts of waste. They are wonderful pets with great personalities who get to know their food slave...ahhh owner, lol.


----------



## cometgoldielover

All fancy goldfish need t least 10 gallons each. Even these(such as orandas and moores)can get to 8-9 inches. the comets, commons, shubunkins and wakins need a min of 15 gallons each, 20 gallons each being better. I have nine comets at the moment. also goldfish should be at least 3 years old. They can breed at 2yrs and maybe at 1 year but he fry will not be of good quality. What do you plan on doing after they are born. Where are you going to keep them? Will you cull them? What will you feed them? You need to put a lot of thought into breeding anything including fish. Also, this needs to be noted, goldfish neeed highest quality filtration and frequent water changes. Contrary to what most people will tell you goldfish are not for the begginers if you want to succeed. I sya unless you are willing to get better accomidations for your fish, get a Betta instead.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

I'd like to see a full-grown goldfish (especially of common variety) fit into a 10-gallon tank. :|

... blb, no he isn't my goldie. It is a beautiful fish though, isn’t it?


----------



## fish_doc

I have had my comets spawn 2 times in the last 3 years. I have 3 in a 55 gallon tank. It usually happens in the spring after I do a major water change. You will need to have them get a bit bigger before they breed and the males can usually be noticed by their gill plates. They will have what looks like ick on them although it does not stand out it looks like it is under the plates. They usually wont breed until about the age of 3 yrs.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Aah! So you don't know if the comet is 12-13 inches without the tail!


----------



## fish_doc

My comets are 12 inches without counting the tail. So they can eaisly grow that large.


----------



## Cichlid Man

I know that they can, but aquarium fish guy doesn't kow how big that goldfish is because he says that it's not his.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Well just because I didn't snap the photo myself doesn't mean that I am unaware of the fish's size. I happen to know the person _behind_ the camera! 

And it still doesn't change what I said...

_"Comets/commons/etc are all supposed to reach about a foot in length, some are slightly smaller and some are a little larger than that. The bottom line is, a 3-gallon bowl simply won't work._


----------



## fishboy

i have two 5 inch goldies in a 10 gallon and there fine and have lived together since they were an inch long each


----------



## Fishfirst

they probably should have a larger tank... you wouldn't want to live in a closet all your life would you??? thats kind of the way the feel I'm sure.


----------



## Lexus

goldfish3, they need more space... it is like living in a closet...


----------



## shedmyskin78

I have a comet gold fish that is I think about 2 years old...at least thats how long the person I got them from has had him since he left the feeder fish tank at the pet store. Hes only about 4 or 5 inches long including the tail...not a big fish...is he irregularly small? or is this a fairly normal size for one that is only 2 years old. btw he is in a 40 gallon tank with a lil cat fish guy and a couple lil oto cat fish...so I am pretty sure hes not in too small an enviroment..unless he was previously, im not sure how many fish she had in the tank.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Well it all depends on the condition the fish is kept in from the time they're born. We just never know how fish like comets will turn out, given the way they are commonly raised. I would say he is about normal size for 2 years old, maybe slightly smaller than usual. All you can do is give him a good home for the time being, and hope for the best!


----------



## shedmyskin78

thanks, I have only had him for a lil bit, but I think he was in a slightly crowded tank of gold fish, not horribly crowded as some of the stories I have heard bust slightly.


----------



## fishboy

speaking of comets anf housing my new neighbors have a comet and i feal bad for it it's in a three or five gallon bowl and its 7 years old!!!!! Its abot 9" with fins 6" or 7" without counting fins(i only got a short look at it). Living in these condisions i want to suggest a 10 to 20 gallon tank with a light and filter. For a fish that's live in such a small space all its life will this  make it happier? And does anyone know any reliable chemicals that can speed up the tanks cycling and allow the commet to be moved faster???????????


----------



## Lexus

goldfish3 @ Wed Mar 02 said:


> speaking of comets anf housing my new neighbors have a comet and i feal bad for it it's in a three or five gallon bowl and its 7 years old!!!!! Its abot 9" with fins 6" or 7" without counting fins(i only got a short look at it). Living in these condisions i want to suggest a 10 to 20 gallon tank with a light and filter. For a fish that's live in such a small space all its life will this  make it happier? And does anyone know any reliable chemicals that can speed up the tanks cycling and allow the commet to be moved faster???????????


10-20 is still too small, comets are pond fish and should be kept in a pond or large 55+Gallon tank


----------



## fishboy

i know abour 55+ but bigger is better than nothing sadly and my neighbors won't buy a 55. The current bowl also has a lid which prevents gas flow and the water is very unclean. I know this will be a small home and still won't justify the needs of the comet properly but would you rather live in a small bowl or a tank with at least some swimming space. 

P.S. does anyone know about and chemicals that spead cycleing?


----------



## fishboy

i know abour 55+ but bigger is better than nothing sadly and my neighbors won't buy a 55. The current bowl also has a lid which prevents gas flow and the water is very unclean. I know this will be a small home and still won't justify the needs of the comet properly but would you rather live in a small bowl or a tank with at least some swimming space. 

P.S. does anyone know about and chemicals that spead cycleing?


----------

